# Need to repair "loose" reel seat...



## Shallowminded6200

I have an Allstar 6'6'" topwater that the blank has come loose in the reel seat. You can hold the reel and turn the handle (butt end) and the whole blank will turn slightly. I assume whatever adhesive was used between the seat and blank has given up.

I would like to find out what options I have concerning repairing this or...if it can be done?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Goags

What kind of reel seat does it have...exposed area near the trigger or no? The quickest and easiest repair would be to dremel some small holes and pump some epoxy in there. The trick is to stay off the blank w/ the dremel. Knowing what kind of seat and how it fits to the blank helps.


----------



## Shallowminded6200

The reel seat only has "Allstar" where the reel mounts and it is the type that has the blank exposed in front of the trigger.


----------



## Silverfox1

I use to pull the foregrip off of the rod and slide the reelseat up and reglue it and then take a new foregrip size it, split it with a razor blade and glue it bake to the rod.


----------



## Terry G.

i have fixed 2 reel seats that way (drilling holes in to the seat) and so far there holding, the trick i found was drill a minim of 2 holes to prevent a vapor lock when poring the epoxy in.


----------



## Wafflejaw

By far not my favorite repair...So if someone has a better way,Id Love to know!!
This was a demo I did for someone else on how I approach it...The reel seat was fine on this rod,But I was just showing where I drill,and how I removed the winding check infront to enter from there as well...As a matter of fact this is an All Star Classic rod,lol...
Too cap off the holes,I would just mix a little black pigment to re-seal em once the epoxy set inside.
But like Terry said...Two holes so
the air can escape when filling in the epoxy.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*i love fixing reel seat*

reel seat work is good money for me. the problem with your reel seat is that it had masking tap for a spacer under. i was at a siminar few years ago and a guy giving a demo of putting on a seat and he was using masking tape. i told him that i learned from rodcrafter mag. not to use masking tap the glue would not bond to the finish on the tape. use paper tape they all looked at me like i was crazy. paper tap will soak the the glue into it.
why are u drilling a whole in the back of the seat when u have the back grip off. what u do if u can move that seat back cut some of the spacer a way really as much as u can. ok this the good part, never use the 60 min. epoxy to redue a seat us the paste epoxy, because it will fill and stay in place better.
on the front where u have pulled the seat back apply u some paste then push the seat forward. then on the back u just take ur spachely and fill in the back of the seat with the paste. u should have had the back of the blank cleaned and fitted with a piece of cork. ttake your paste go up and down the blank so u can fill in the space in the cork and the blank and u have it.


----------



## Wafflejaw

QTRODS said:


> reel seat work is good money for me. the problem with your reel seat is that it had masking tap for a spacer under. i was at a siminar few years ago and a guy giving a demo of putting on a seat and he was using masking tape. i told him that i learned from rodcrafter mag. not to use masking tap the glue would not bond to the finish on the tape. use paper tape they all looked at me like i was crazy. paper tap will soak the the glue into it.
> why are u drilling a whole in the back of the seat when u have the back grip off. what u do if u can move that seat back cut some of the spacer a way really as much as u can. ok this the good part, never use the 60 min. epoxy to redue a seat us the paste epoxy, because it will fill and stay in place better.
> on the front where u have pulled the seat back apply u some paste then push the seat forward. then on the back u just take ur spachely and fill in the back of the seat with the paste. u should have had the back of the blank cleaned and fitted with a piece of cork. ttake your paste go up and down the blank so u can fill in the space in the cork and the blank and u have it.


Bennie those pictures are of a rod I was stripping completely.Not the OT's rod..The drilling in the seat were just for educational purposes when you cant slide a reel seat.I just took pictures before I completely removed it.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

Wafflejaw said:


> Bennie those pictures are of a rod I was stripping completely.Not the OT's rod..The drilling in the seat were just for educational purposes when you cant slide a reel seat.I just took pictures before I completely removed it.


sorry about that............bennie


----------



## johnmyjohn

Good techniques. The way I've fixed this problem is get a small syringe, about the size of the ones flex coat uses. Test drill a hole in a piece of plastic with a bit where the tip of the syringe fits tight. Drill that hole in the middle of the seat without hitting the blank. I prefer the top or where the reel sits if it's not a blank thru seat. Mix the epoxy and start injecting it in the hole while you move the seat around a bit. This will get the glue traveling all over the disengaged surface. If the seat is loose enough you won't need an air hole. You would be surprised how much one drop of glue will do let alone a 1/4 syringe. As far as using paper products for reel seat filler I've never understood. Not knocking people just not what I would use on something that's going to be submerged or wet a lot.


----------

